# Thermometers and Hygrometers



## Diablo (Jun 21, 2012)

Anyone recommend any dependable but affordable temp. and humidity sensors for an enclosure that will be housing a hatchling b&w argentine tegu temporarily until I build its final enclosure? Will just about any do?


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jun 21, 2012)

I use a dual unit from zilla.
I like it because it has seperate probes for temp and humidity, its handy because you check relative humidity and then move it to check humidity in a hide or burrow as well.


----------



## Diablo (Jun 21, 2012)

Thelegendofcharlie said:


> I use a dual unit from zilla.
> I like it because it has seperate probes for temp and humidity, its handy because you check relative humidity and then move it to check humidity in a hide or burrow as well.



http://www.amazon.com/11577-Terrarium-Hygrometer-Digital-Thermometer/dp/B004PBB1XU/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1340339796&sr=8-14&keywords=reptile+humidity+gauge

This one? I've been looking on amazon, because I don't really like my local reptile shop, however I might end up buying from there just so I dont have to wait. The reviews on this one made me not want to shell out the 23$ for it, but I saw a couple analog ones that had good reviews. Not sure if analog are just too cheap and hard to read or not though.


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jun 21, 2012)

Thats the one I have.
I cant speak for anyone else but ive had two of them for about 1 and 2 years and find the humidity to be acurate as I keep an analog hygrometers in my enclosures as well.
Bare in mind for every bad review im sure there is many satisfied (albeit quiet) customers.


----------



## james.w (Jun 21, 2012)

I used accurite digital units from walmart. The analog ones are generally inaccurate.


----------

